# 9 week old puppy wont eat



## rotary84 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just picked up Aries my 9 week old pitbull 5 days ago, the person who I bought it from gave her deworming pills before I bought her. Aries stomach was huge but as days passed her belly had gotten smaller as she has her bowel movement. She also does not eat as much or sometimes does not eat at all. I do have a 13 week old male pitbull that eats everything. Im not sure if this is normal for a new puppy to not eat as much but Im a little worried. Im not sure if its because my of my male puppy, her new surroundings or the dog food??? advice would be great


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe she is just to nervouse or exited with her new surroundings. dogs usually wont eat if they are exited or nervouse about aomething. onyx loves food and is a true gluton. but if he is around other people or dogs he gets very exited and pays no mind even to his fave treats. giver her time to settle in. she should come around and realize she is hungry sooner or later...if it really seems like she wont eat take her to the vets to see if nething is wrong. i have heard of dogs not eating for a whole day or two after getting adopted from the pound. so maybe she will just come around and hopefully nothing is wrong with her.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If she doesn't eat at all or appears to be loosing weight, I'd get her to the vet to be on the safe side.

If her weight is fine and she eats but just not a lot it may just be her settling into your home still.

With pups I don't like to chance things though because they can go downhill so quickly when they are little.

I hope she is better soon.

Has she had a vet exam since you brought her home?
Does she have her first set of shots? If not you need to go to the vet for that anyway.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Waht type of food are feeding? Is it the same as the breeder was feeding?


----------

